# Kommentare in Properties-Dateien



## Ninjo (21. Jun 2004)

Welche Kommentar-Zeichen gibt es bei einer Java Property Datei ???
Außer dem Zeichen '#' ???


----------



## bygones (21. Jun 2004)

> A natural line that contains only white space characters is considered blank and is ignored. A comment line has an ASCII '#' or '!' as its first non-white space character; comment lines are also ignored and do not encode key-element information. In addition to line terminators, this method considers the characters space (' ', '\u0020'), tab ('\t', '\u0009'), and form feed ('\f', '\u000C') to be white space.


API hilft  :wink:


----------



## Guest (21. Jun 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> API hilft  :wink:



?????


----------



## bygones (21. Jun 2004)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/
Die Java API - dort findest du alles über alle Klassen usw. !!

Das sollte das erste Nachschlagewerk sein bei Fragen...


----------



## Ninjo (21. Jun 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe.

Aber wie und wo find ich da jetzt Hilfe zu meinem Problem ?


----------



## Grizzly (21. Jun 2004)

Ninjo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die Hilfe.
> 
> Aber wie und wo find ich da jetzt Hilfe zu meinem Problem ?



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  : http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/Properties.html#load(java.io.InputStream)
3. Absatz


----------



## Ninjo (21. Jun 2004)

Ok. Blöde Frage. Sorry. Danke.


----------

